# ......La magica avventura della vita.....



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ora di cena e i miei genitori si trovavano in cucina , adulti come tutti i genitori....
e come tali parlavano delle cose di cui perlano i grandi con la serietà di chi è adulto....e questo non mi piaceva....
Guardandoli  vedevo me invecchiata in anteprima...
Sapevo di essere una bambina e non volevo perdere questo privilegio ....
Il privilegio di veder il mondo ancora non tutto per intero ,ma pieno di cose da aprire come i pacchetti sorpresa....
Un'avventura ancora tutta da scoprire ,da percorrere una strada piena di mistero che gli adulti non capiscono più .....

Ogni cosa era meravigliosa .....l'idea che ogni città avesse il corrispettivo opposto dall'altra parte .....la convinzione che esistessero dei personaggi come babbo natale...pensare che le buche delle lettere erano collegate tutte tra di loro con un sistema di rete postale sotterranea ....
quando un mattino il postino mi spiegò il misterioso funzionamento ed allora li il sisptema di spedire le lettare perse un pò di magia.....

Quella sera capii che per i miei genitori questa splendida avventura si era trasformata in abitudine di una cosa qualunque....
avrei voluto insegnare loro a rivedere il mondo in modo ingenuo come all'inizio di un viaggio ,e solo chi ci è appena arrivato lo sa e lo vive,solo che non ha paura di morire lo attraversa con lo stupore di vederlo davvero....

Io non ero abituata alla morte ....
prima non ero niente ...
e da quel niente venivo
prima non so cosa era....
Solo una confusione universale da cui un giorno come tutti nascendo 
approdi ......poi prendi il largo e sempre più il mare si restringe i genitori che ti dicono " non è infinito il mare ",mentre tu lo vedi immenso loro sembrano certi che attraversandolo non è così grande....
Ecco la nave a metà del percorso erano i miei  genitoriche parlavano in cucina....
Loro che dormono con i loro segreti ovunque si siano arenati


I grandi visti dai bambini sono invischiati in verità che non sono fiabe....
e questo mistero ai bambini sembra spaventoso....
Il mistero delle cose che si possono fare ,solo quelle....
Il mistero di quello che è giusto nel mare della loro vita....
I grandi non sono più padroni dei loro pensieri ma ne sono pensati....
e questo lo chiamano 
responsabilità ............
E proprio a causa di queste che ogni adulto è un bambino andato a male.....
e mette a sua volta al mondo nuovi bambini per ricordarsi quando era bambino che prima di diventare grande scopre che i sogni all'improvviso finiscono diventando qualcos'altro......


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

ma le buche delle lettere _sono_ collegate tutte tra di loro


----------

